# Reflet Safari sur 2 appareils liés par iCloud



## BucarestBoy (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à me débarasser d'une fonction que j'imagine liée à iCloud (sans en être sûr). Lorsque j'ouvre Safari sur mon MacBook Pro, un reflet de la page ouverte s'affiche sur mon iPad (même compte iCloud) et inversement. Je trouve ça très gênant parce que je prête de temps en temps mon iPad à mes enfants. Comment s'appelle cette fonction ? Comment la désactiver ?

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## BucarestBoy (28 Avril 2021)

BucarestBoy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche à me débarasser d'une fonction que j'imagine liée à iCloud (sans en être sûr). Lorsque j'ouvre Safari sur mon MacBook Pro, un reflet de la page ouverte s'affiche sur mon iPad (même compte iCloud) et inversement. Je trouve ça très gênant parce que je prête de temps en temps mon iPad à mes enfants. Comment s'appelle cette fonction ? Comment la désactiver ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide,


Eventuellement donnez-moi juste le nom de la fonction que je cherche de la doc sur Internet SVP.


----------



## BucarestBoy (28 Avril 2021)

Je me réponds tout seul au cas où ça puisse aider d'autres personnes. J'ai désactivé Handoff : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mchl732d3c0a/mac


----------

